# What should I do or know to get started?



## kealil (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello all!

So I have found that I quite enjoy fishing from Pensacola beach pier after a recent spur of the moment fishing trip(all rented poles and such). I am not ashamed to say that the extent of the trip consisted of catching three remora of various sizes but me and the missus still had a lot of fun. What I want is some advice on what to buy to get started fishing the pier for real. I've read through the stickies on this forum and gotten some general knowledge but I'm still a bit befuddled. 

My goal is to catch as many edible fish as I can. Although I would love to catch kings and redfish, I think starting simple(I hope) would be a bit better for me and the missus. 

So what type of fish would suit my main goal as listed(I was thinking Pompano but not sure yet)? What setup would I need to go after said fish(and similar types if possible)? Are there any preferred guides or YouTube videos I should start with to become more acclimated with saltwater/pier fishing in general?

I know i'm probably asking a bunch of simple questions but I have VERY limited experience fishing and want o get an idea of where to start.

Also, if you happen to any tips or information that may help my endeavor that I didn't strictly ask for, please feel free to share!:thumbup:

Thanks all!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd buy some premade leaders and target whiting, ground mullet, and pomps. You'll hook an occasional redfish or drum I imagine. Sorry, I don't fish the pier much, but would guess a 4000 size spinning reel maybe larger?? As you get comfortable casting and just fishing, start expanding into making your own leaders, targeting larger fish, and just enjoying it. I don't think you could go wrong though by going to the pier with nothing and just watching. See what people are using for what you want to catch.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What kind of budget are you trying to stay in? How many rods are you wanting for that budget.

You will also need a couple of chairs, a cooler, and a bucket. You might consider a pier/surf cart as well to carry your stuff.


----------



## kealil (Nov 25, 2012)

To be honest I haven't got an exact budget. I already have chairs from previous events, coolers, buckets etc. I was hoping to keep the actual fishing gear(rods, reels, leaders, weights, etc) below 200.00. I'm looking to start with two poles: one for me and the missus.

I was thinking about getting one of those carts but I really couldn't bring myself to buy one at the prices I've seen(around 150 and up).


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I feel you! You dont have to get it all at once.
A nice reel for the price is a Penn Fierce 4000 or 5000. You can get them for about $50-$70 each. That will leave you about $30-$40 for a rod and line. Which rod is a very personal choice. Some people like short rods, some people like longer ones. Then there are fast action/stiff rods and ones with soft tips. Just find one that you like. I started out many years ago with some $20 Berkely Big Game rods. I still have them but dont use them much anymore. GREAT rods for the money. You can still get them at Walmart. They are white if you go looking for them. The Bass Pro Power Plus rods are a good deal too. I still use one of them on one of my surf setups. I also like the Star Ariel rods, but those are going to run you a little more money.

For my current Pier/Surf reels, I have two 5000 sized Pflueger Presidents, One Penn Fierce 5000, and several Old Mitchell 302's and 402's. They are old, but you just cant beat them. Many serious Pier/surf guys use old Mitchells or old Penns. You can pick them up cheap and clean em up. The drag is very cheap to upgrade as well. 10 bucks or less per reel. I picked my old Mitchells up for as little as $9 and I paid about $40 for my most expensive one. Check ebay if you are interested. Someone else can chime in on the old Penns. I dont know much about them. I'm a Mitchell guy.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

I just started back in august, after being freshwater all my life. Ive been using a cabelas king kat 8 foot pole and the reel that came with it. I picked it up for like 60 or 70 bucks. I used it for catfish in the ohio river, and now its stood up to sand and saltwater. Im just now looking into upgrading now that im getting more serious. So you dont have to go nuts at first. Ive got pompano, 38" redfish, bluefish, 41" black drum, all with premade leaders and some 50lb braid.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

I go out on the Navarre pier often I just moved down here.. anyways I would be happy to take you out and show you what I know. I don't claim to be an expert I'm far from it. However I'm more than happy to share what I know with anyone who wants to get into fishing. Just pm me If your down


----------



## Boatlessluke (May 14, 2014)

Best thing you can do is pay to walk and see how the people out there are doing it, and ask questions. Sit back and watch, and you will learn most of everything you need... It takes a while to get acclimated to pier fishing.... But you will love it when you do


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

My advise to you would be to not stock the tackle box at the pier store. Go to walmart


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree about going to Wal-Mart. Pick a rod and reel that you think that you can use. If you get a spinning reel, get one (like most of them are nowadays) right OR left hand retrieve - they're easy to change over!
(How often do we see newbies on the pier reeling upside down and backward because it's unnatural for them to reel with their left hands?) 
Regarding terminal tackle, I disagree with getting pre-made rigs for whiting, flounder, pompano, etc. A "Carolina rig" is easy to tie and works for almost any of the good-eating species! If the fish are big-line/leader wary (as they are many times), you're likely to catch nothing with a pre-made contraption.
Start this way: To the end of the line, slip on a barrell weight which is as small as you can get, but allows you to cast as far as you need to (only experience or trial/error will let you know what the best size is for the conditions) then tie on a black swivel (not a snap-swivel). You use black because spanish mackerel will often slash at silver and cut your line. To the other end of the swivel, tie about 18" of florocarbon leader (or just 18 inches of line). Tie on the hook, which should be a relatively small circle hook or "J" shaped hook.
The above set up is for whiting, pompano, black drum, small redfish and flounder. I suggest using live or fresh-dead shrimp.
If you're going after fish with teeth like spanish or kings, then you're going to need 27 lb coffee colored steel leader. I'd drift/slow-retrieve either a baitfish caught on a sabiki rig or a frozen cigar minnow on a treble hook (for kings) or, for spanish, utilize a jerking retrieve on a gotcha lure. Be very cautious when casting a "gotcha". The name fits. When using a gotcha lure, though, use either small wire OR 40-50 lb florocarbon leader. Use that same carolina rig setup, just without the weight. Sometime spanish get wire leader-shy. Keep needlenose pliers on you, since you'll need those for cutting wire, cutting line, and dehooking fish.
Learn how to tie a uni-knot! It's easy, quick, and it's dependable. You can probably find a tutorial (like you can for just about anything) on YouTube.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

You don't need a beach cart for the pier, I use a luggage dolly (about $30ish at Walmart) with a small cooler, tackle box, hang a bucket from the handle and bungee cords. Keep a big cooler in your car in case you do catch a fish you want to keep and take the hike to put it in the big cooler. In case the fish are really biting, fill a 5 gallon bucket with salt water by repeatedly lowering a floating bait bucket, you can let them hang out a while and take several fish to your big cooler on one trip. This can be a temporary fix while you save for a beach cart.

For my rods I use the mainstays industrial strength laundry bag $4.57, it has a shoulder strap on it leaving your hands free for carrying other stuff. You may not need this, I just like being hands free while pulling the dolly.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Gulflady said:


> You don't need a beach cart for the pier, I use a luggage dolly (about $30ish at Walmart) with a small cooler, tackle box, hang a bucket from the handle and bungee cords. Keep a big cooler in your car in case you do catch a fish you want to keep and take the hike to put it in the big cooler. In case the fish are really biting, fill a 5 gallon bucket with salt water by repeatedly lowering a floating bait bucket, you can let them hang out a while and take several fish to your big cooler on one trip. This can be a temporary fix while you save for a beach cart.
> 
> For my rods I use the mainstays industrial strength laundry bag $4.57, it has a shoulder strap on it leaving your hands free for carrying other stuff. You may not need this, I just like being hands free while pulling the dolly.


I am making an assumption that you are a lady so after reading the post I had to admire the practical organization skills that all of us can learn from you. If I have made an error in gender because of your name, my apologies.


----------

